# BrewDog recipes



## Fendercaster (9/8/16)

Hi all.
Just touching base here to see who has tried the brewdog recipes nowthey have released them. I just put down the Citra ipa on the weekend and wanted to see what ones you have done and your experience. Cheers 
Ill keep posted on mine soon (extract with grains. Kegged)


----------



## seehuusen (9/8/16)

Did Hoppy Christmas a few months ago and have dead horse in the fermenter now (though mine will be with Citra/Amarillo).

We did a mini case swap and i got to try a few different ones.

I found the hop additions the hardest thing to figure out, start, mid, end and dry hop is not descriptive enough imo.


----------



## Andyburgs (9/8/16)

I tried the Lichtenstein Pale Ale (rye pale). I had to tweak the grains and hops slightly to what I had but it was pretty close. It was the most amount of hops I had put in a beer, so was a little worried but it turned out to be a beautiful beer. Will definitely brew either it or something very similar again shortly.


----------



## Fendercaster (9/8/16)

seehuusen said:


> Did Hoppy Christmas a few months ago and have dead horse in the fermenter now (though mine will be with Citra/Amarillo).
> 
> We did a mini case swap and i got to try a few different ones.
> 
> I found the hop additions the hardest thing to figure out, start, mid, end and dry hop is not descriptive enough imo.


Yes i know what you mean, i just used the assumption of start 60min, Mid, 30min and late at either 10min or less, i put mine in at flame out and ill probably dry hop too, as i love Citra.


----------



## Fendercaster (9/8/16)

Andyburgs said:


> I tried the Lichtenstein Pale Ale (rye pale). I had to tweak the grains and hops slightly to what I had but it was pretty close. It was the most amount of hops I had put in a beer, so was a little worried but it turned out to be a beautiful beer. Will definitely brew either it or something very similar again shortly.


Yes, i tweaked to what i had, but used a basic ipa extract base i had. I am like your self, i will see how thing one tastes and move onto another. Thus the thread to see what but also everone elses exp.
Cheers


----------



## roblivo (9/8/16)

I've done 2 brew dog recipes.

First was a Punk IPA because even though I had never tried one it's so highly rated so I thought I'd give it a shot. While it was fermenting I tried the real deal in a can and while it was a good beer I wasn't blown away with it. It's lighter in colour and higher in bitterness than I expected with less hop aroma than I usually like in my IPAs. Anyway the recipe turned out really well and fairly close to what I tasted though I haven't yet done a side by side.

I also did Santa Paws ... again having never tasted the commercial version I wasn't sure what I would end up with. I wanted to try something with a smoked malt and this has turned out to be a really solid beer. The only disappointment I have with it is that I'm not picking up much smokey character but having never tried the proper version I'm not sure how pronounced it should be anyway.

I agree with the ambiguity of hop additions but going with 60, 10 and zero seems pretty safe to me. Can always chuck the recipe into brew smith or something to make sure it's on the mark.


----------



## seehuusen (9/8/16)

When i put my recipes into brew Smith all numbers were of to some degree. I tweaked accordingly. 

From memory, ebc too high, ibu too low, conversion is obviously dependent on brewer and method used. Over all, a good benchmark to get started. A lot of hops for sure


----------



## DU99 (9/8/16)

no 14 trashy blonde recipe worked ok for me..used gladfield americian pale..will make again..


----------



## Exile (9/8/16)

Been meaning to knock this one over and with a bit of luck, hopefully I can brew this after picking up my grain on Saturday :unsure:






I'm thinking this might be the go....

Batch Size: 23.00 l

4.56 kg Marris Otter (Bairds) 
25.81 g Nelson Sauvin [12.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min 
1.22 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) 
57.50 g Nelson Sauvin [12.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min
28.75 g Amarillo [8.60 %] - Boil 0.0 min


----------



## bevan (9/8/16)

Brewed "Hop Fiction" and "Russian Doll IPA". The IPA is nice and the Fiction was ok.


----------



## Tex083 (9/8/16)

I brewed Jet Black Heart - A milk stout, I tried the Prototype version and loved it so had to brew it once I found the recipe.
Tasts amazing, really close to the commercial version. I tweaked a few numbers as the Prototype had the IBU's ABV and EBC on the label.


----------



## mstrelan (10/8/16)

Tex083 said:


> I brewed Jet Black Heart - A milk stout, I tried the Prototype version and loved it so had to brew it once I found the recipe.
> Tasts amazing, really close to the commercial version. I tweaked a few numbers as the Prototype had the IBU's ABV and EBC on the label.


Nice, I have this on tap at the moment, tastes great. Brixton Porter was also excellent. Have also done Punk IPA, 10 Heads High, Old World RIS, Hunter Foundation Pale Ale and currently fermenting Hop Fiction.


----------



## Fendercaster (10/8/16)

mstrelan said:


> Nice, I have this on tap at the moment, tastes great. Brixton Porter was also excellent. Have also done Punk IPA, 10 Heads High, Old World RIS, Hunter Foundation Pale Ale and currently fermenting Hop Fiction.


Thanks mstrelan.
The recipes do look great, may i ask, i assume without giving away your own personal secret, how you tackled the hop additions and what you may have done going to extract for the recipes?
Cheers


----------



## Hpal (10/8/16)

Hi Tex and mstrelan,
I've also brewed the Jet Black Heart and love it, first stout I've done, first one was chilled and the one I have fermenting now was no-chilled. For a milk stout (I don't have much experience with them) did you find it not really that sweet? Would we be able to compare our translated recipes? I used Nottingham for both.


----------



## mstrelan (10/8/16)

Fendercaster said:


> Thanks mstrelan.
> The recipes do look great, may i ask, i assume without giving away your own personal secret, how you tackled the hop additions and what you may have done going to extract for the recipes?
> Cheers


No idea, never done extract. Hop additions I assume 60/30/0 or similar. I play around in Beersmith and if the IBU is off I'll adjust the timings of the middle and late additions.



Hpal said:


> Hi Tex and mstrelan,
> I've also brewed the Jet Black Heart and love it, first stout I've done, first one was chilled and the one I have fermenting now was no-chilled. For a milk stout (I don't have much experience with them) did you find it not really that sweet? Would we be able to compare our translated recipes? I used Nottingham for both.


Yeah lactose has only 16% the sweetness of sucrose (see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweetness#Examples_of_sweet_substances). So if you add 500g of lactose to 20L it should be about as sweet as 80g of sugar, or roughly half a teaspoon per pint. But the sweetness is noticeable to me. 

Here's the recipe I used:

```
BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Jet Black Heart
Brewer: Michael
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Stout
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 63.53 l
Post Boil Volume: 57.20 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 50.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 47.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 74.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 45.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 75.5 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
6.65 kg               Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EB Grain         1        53.6 %        
1.06 kg               Brown Malt (Simpsons) (295.5 EBC)        Grain         2        8.5 %         
0.92 kg               Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC)                   Grain         3        7.4 %         
0.70 kg               Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC)   Grain         4        5.6 %         
0.60 kg               Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC)   Grain         5        4.9 %         
0.53 kg               Black Malt (Simpsons) (1083.5 EBC)       Grain         6        4.3 %         
0.53 kg               Carafa Special I (Weyermann) (630.4 EBC) Grain         7        4.3 %         
0.53 kg               Crystal, Dark (Simpsons) (157.6 EBC)     Grain         8        4.3 %         
0.90 kg               Milk Sugar (Lactose) (0.0 EBC)           Sugar         9        7.2 %         
55.27 g               Hallertau Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop           10       36.9 IBUs     
26.32 g               Sorachi Ace [13.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min    Hop           11       8.1 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) [35. Yeast         12       -             


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 12.42 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temper Step Time     
Mash In           Add 36.55 l of water at 70.1 C          65.0 C      75 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 3 steps (Drain mash tun , 20.26l, 20.26l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## Tex083 (10/8/16)

@Hpal yeah it's not overly sweet, it is sweeter than a non milk stout. I recently brewed the extra stout from Brewing Classic styles and that stout is good more dark and roasty. I find JBH lighter and creamy I think lactose adds body also.
I used US05 or WLP001 I can't remember which.

Recipe was as listed in the book. I get somewhere around 80% mash efficiency. For a kit I would use unhopped light malt extract for the main gravity points and add steeping grains.


----------



## Fendercaster (28/8/16)

Just tried my Citra IPA. Great drop. I did adjust the Hop additions to my preference and as an extract brewer changed out to liquid malt, with a touch of wheat and some specialty grains. Has an almost sweet taste that goes very well with the passion fruity Citra Hop.
I can post the recipe if anyoneis interested.


----------



## Exile (28/8/16)

I take it, its no: #55?
Post it Fendercaster, Someone will find it useful


----------



## Colo (31/8/16)

Exile said:


> Been meaning to knock this one over and with a bit of luck, hopefully I can brew this after picking up my grain on Saturday :unsure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I reading the original recipe correctly? 2g, 5g & 2.5g of hops, I would'nt think that would do an NZPA any justice...


----------



## Rocker1986 (31/8/16)

Must be a typo on their part because that is what it says. I don't think 9.5g of hops will give 65 IBUs or whatever it says :lol:


----------

